# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Qu'est-ce qui est petit, plat, et qui craque ? Un iPad dans un mixer

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Qu'est-ce qui est petit, plat, et qui craque ? Un iPad dans un mixer*

Vous n'aimez pas l'iPad ? Vous trouvez cet appareil inutile en plus d'tre laid ? Voici une vido qui devrait vous ravir... A ne pas reproduire  la maison !

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko"]YouTube- Will It Blend? - iPad[/nomedia]

----------


## kOrt3x

Je trouve a vraiment inutile et dbile.

----------


## f-leb

> Je trouve a vraiment inutile et dbile.


je suppose que tu parles de l'Ipad ::mrgreen:: 


En fait, je prfre celle avec l'iPhone3G. On voit le mix de l'appareil au ralenti ::ccool:: 

a dfoule mais c'est quand mme un grand malade ce type :8O:

----------


## kOrt3x

C'est le fait de dpenser de l'argent pour rien, comme ces jeunes qui le casse  coup de bat de baseball :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjoAoG6ioCw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Brand new ipad $500  getting smashed[/nomedia]

Mais s'il y avait un intret comme les gens de iFixit qui dmonter pour dcouvrir comment c'est fait, comment on monte, dmonte, rpare, etc avec tude du processeur :

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPad-Teardown/2183/1

L il y a du sens.

----------


## Skyounet

> C'est le fait de dpenser de l'argent pour rien,


Bah c'est le principe mme de l'iPad non ?  ::mouarf:: 

Ceci dit les vidos Will It Blend sont trs connues. Ils font a avec  peu prs tout. C'est marrant je trouve.




> Mais s'il y avait un intret comme les gens de iFixit qui dmonter pour dcouvrir comment c'est fait, comment on monte, dmonte, rpare, etc avec tude du processeur :


C'est un peu comme dire : Non mais dans les films quand ils dtruisent une voiture c'est inutile et sans intrt.

----------


## f-leb

> ...comme ces jeunes qui le casse  coup de bat de baseball


je comprends kOrt3x, je comprends ::(:  toute cette cruaut envers nos compagnons lectroniques ::cry::  ces crans LCD broys, ces puces  l'air ::cry::

----------


## kOrt3x

Et si on fait pareil mais avec une bible par exemple*? qu'est-ce que a vous fait*?

----------


## Skyounet

> Et si on fait pareil mais avec une bible par exemple*? qu'est-ce que a vous fait*?


Euh rien...  ::roll:: 
Avec un bb a me gnrait par contre.

De l  comparer l'iPad avec une bible pfiou  ::roll::

----------


## gmotw

C'est "Will it blend?"! J'avais compltement oubli ce truc avant de voir la vido avec l'iPad. Ce type en a mix des choses...  ::mouarf:: 

Par contre, il devrait vraiment mettre un masque vu les produits toxiques...

----------


## Lyche

> Euh rien... 
> Avec un bb a me gnrait par contre.
> 
> De l  comparer l'iPad avec une bible pfiou


Malheureusement, certains prennent Apple pour le Messi (*petite pense  Lionel*  ::aie:: )
Je trouve a un peu absurde, et a n'apporte rien de concret. En revanche, voir cette chose "belle" mais inutile dans la vie de tous les jours se faire dtruire ainsi, c'est limite jouissif  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Malheureusement, certains prennent Apple pour le Messi (*petite pense  Lionel* )


Mais non, messiE !

----------


## Lyche

> Mais non, messiE !


non non, messi
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmbeSNsndDM"]YouTube- Rsum match barcelona 4-1 arsenal 2010 - 4 buts Lionel Messi.[/nomedia]

 ::aie::

----------


## SYL666

Pour le will it blend, je pense que c'est tellement connu que c'est les constructeurs qui en offre un... c'est un peu de pub, finalement.

Pour les autres... je pense que c'est assez souvent des trucages. J'ai vu une vido ou l'image apparaissait toujours aprs tre pass sous une hache... je doute que cela soit possible dans la ralit. Par trop difficile d'avoir un cadre et d'imprimer un fond d'cran ipad, avec une pomme de l'autre cot.

----------


## Lynix

De toute faon, le mixage de l'iPad est un gros fake, ce n'tait pas un vrai iPad, j'ai remarqu un dtail en regardant la vido, le mec appuie sur l'cran avec un gant et l'appareil ragit, chose impossible car l'cran est capacitif et ne ragit qu'avec la diffrence de potentiel, et visiblement son gant n'tait mme pas en un matriau conducteur.

A mon avis, c'est une simple rplique avec un cran vert pour faire un montage.
Une chose est certaine, ce n'tait pas un iPad.
Un ami m'a soulign autre chose, l'cran est trs rsistant, par exemple une vido montrant plusieurs personnes s'acharnant sur l'iPad sans russir  briser l'cran.

Donc soit le mec de Will It Blend n'a rien  envier  Arnold Schwarzenegger, soit ce n'tait pas un iPad.

Donc tous ceux qui aiment bien l'iPad ou qui pensent que c'est de l'argent jet par les fentres, pas de panique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

Euuh, t'as vu comment il fracasse l'cran au dbut? Il le frappe sur un bord par derrire. C'est diffrent d'un coup de batte par exemple, beaucoup plus cibl. La scne est coup donc a a peut-tre pris plus de temps que l'on ne le voit, mais malgr tout, a m'tonnerait que l'iPad soit indestructible. (ben oui, tout peut casser si on sait comment s'y prendre).

Et si, ceux qui ont achet un iPad, le tout premier donc pas suffisamment test donc avec obligatoirement des soucis, panique! (et c'est pas un troll, c'est pareil avec n'importe quel matriel: on laisse les pigeons tester d'abord puis on achte la version corrige  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lynix

L'iPad n'est pas indestructible mais bien rsistant, de plus l'cran est une vitre, et bien que je ne sois pas un expert dans ce domaine, je ne crois pas qu'une vitre se casse comme sur la vido de will it blend (Aprs, je peux me tromper).

Mais de toute faon il reste le premier argument, l'iPad n'aurait pas du ragir quand il l'a touch avec un gant.

----------


## j.peg

> c'est pas un troll, c'est pareil avec n'importe quel matriel: on laisse les pigeons tester d'abord puis on achte la version corrige :aie:



C'est surtout un concept invent par Microsoft: plutt que de mettre un produit fini sur le march , on met une version Bta et on laisse les utilisateurs identifier les bugs (couts R&D et tests vachement diminus)

----------


## Lyche

> C'est surtout un concept invent par Microsoft: plutt que de mettre un produit fini sur le march , on met une version Bta et on laisse les utilisateurs identifier les bugs (couts R&D et tests vachement diminus)


Et Apple  bien compris que a fonctionne. Regarde l'iPhone, ils sont arrivs  un produit presque fini  la 3me version et 15Millions de tlphones vendus. Ils font la mme chose avec l'iPad, mais j'ai l'impression que la mayonnaise prend un peu moins.

----------


## f-leb

> ... l'cran est trs rsistant, par exemple une vido montrant plusieurs personnes s'acharnant sur l'iPad sans russir  briser l'cran.


et le mixeur Blendtec, personne n'en parle. a se trouve le truc il fait 2000W, 25000tours/min avec lames en titane etc...

un mixeur de 4me gnration quoi...Quel progrs, avec mon mixeur je suis oblig de pr-dcouper mon persil aux ciseaux  ::rouleau::

----------


## Skyounet

> De toute faon, le mixage de l'iPad est un gros fake, ce n'tait pas un vrai iPad, j'ai remarqu un dtail en regardant la vido, le mec appuie sur l'cran avec un gant et l'appareil ragit, chose impossible car l'cran est capacitif et ne ragit qu'avec la diffrence de potentiel, et visiblement son gant n'tait mme pas en un matriau conducteur.


Bah ptet que pour l'occasion il a pris des gants spciaux genre ceux l
http://www.topiphoneresource.info/best-iphone-gloves/

Ou d'autres gants...




> Un ami m'a soulign autre chose, l'cran est trs rsistant, par exemple une vido montrant plusieurs personnes s'acharnant sur l'iPad sans russir  briser l'cran


On voit clairement que la scne a t coupe, ptet qu'il l'a fracass pendant 10 bonnes minutes.
Une chose est sre c'est qu'avant de le mettre dans le mixeur il a enlev le capot en aluminium  l'arrire par contre.

----------


## gmotw

> et le mixeur Blendtec, personne n'en parle. a se trouve le truc il fait 2000W, 25000tours/min avec lames en titane etc...
> 
> un mixeur de 4me gnration quoi...Quel progrs, avec mon mixeur je suis oblig de pr-dcouper mon persil aux ciseaux


Sinon, tu prends une planche  dcouper, un couteau, un peu de ton temps et tu coupes, coupes, coupes.

----------


## Gunny

"Will it blend" c'est la grosse faade publicitaire de Blendtech, a fait plusieurs annes que a existe et ils ont dj mix des dizaines de trucs (dont assez peu de nourriture : p). Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils s'ennuieraient avec un faux iPad. D'ailleurs, la preuve que c'est dj bien rentabilis, la vido a fait le tour du net (j'en ai mme tendu parler  la radio).

----------


## lper

Pour prendre la bonne dcision ::aie::

----------


## elmcherqui

j'hallucine sur la puissance du mixeur quand meme , transformer un appareil en poudre :-O  , est ce vraiment possible ???

----------


## Lyche

> j'hallucine sur la puissance du mixeur quand meme , transformer un appareil en poudre :-O  , est ce vraiment possible ???


Avec des lames titane, tout est possible !

----------


## ALT

Un petit dtail : quand l'cran est fracass, il affiche toujours un clavier virtuel !  ::aie:: 

Mais nan, on vous dit que c'est un vrai iPad tout entier qu'il a broy.  ::lol::

----------


## pcaboche

Sans doute le meilleur pisode de "Will it blend":

----------


## kOrt3x

> Sans doute le meilleur pisode de "Will it blend":
> 
> YouTube- Will It Blend - Chuck Norris


 ::mouarf2:: 
Il est vraiment fort ce Chuck

----------


## f-leb

A moins que Chuck Norris ne soit de la mme trempe que lacier des lames BlendTech

----------

